# Looking for camo vinyl



## dbarry55 (May 10, 2007)

I am looking for Real-Tree or similar heat-applied camo vinyl for clothing


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone that sell Thermoflex Plus materials should have camo. You might try Graphic Solutions Group in Houston.


----------



## PicGrafix (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you been able to locate any camo heat transfer film? I have been trying to locate some also.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wild Fashion Print T-Shirt Vinyl 20" x 5 Yd. Roll - FP

Don't forget your T-Shirt Forums discount!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

dbarry55 said:


> I am looking for Real-Tree or similar heat-applied camo vinyl for clothing


I have not found anything other than the "urban" camo pattern. 

One option is to find somebody who cut / print printable heat-applied vinyl for shirts and have them print the pattern on the design.

I have a friend who owns a sign shop who scanned in the pattern and printed it on this material for me as a test. It looked pretty good.


----------



## collinc (Jun 14, 2008)

treadhead said:


> I have not found anything other than the "urban" camo pattern.
> 
> One option is to find somebody who cut / print printable heat-applied vinyl for shirts and have them print the pattern on the design.
> 
> I have a friend who owns a sign shop who scanned in the pattern and printed it on this material for me as a test. It looked pretty good.


 
Where is it that you have found the Urban Camo Vinyl?


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I know this is an older post but has anyone found any real looking camo? I would love to get some! People are not asking for the army style camo any more since there is so much real tree and mossy oak stuff out there! Thanks!


----------

